# Fox Monday 10/19 - Baseball is going over



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Pad House and/or Lie to Me.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

If Baseball goes until 9:00 ET, will they still show both House and Lie To Me, or will they bump House and go straight to Lie To Me?


----------



## SorenTodd (May 26, 2009)

If the game takes a REAL long time to finish, you gotta wonder if FOX will just bump the House ep to next week.

EDIT: it would be hysterically funny if the Dodgers game ended b4 the Angels game.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

OK House is finally starting about 43 minutes late.


----------



## sven_kirk (Sep 11, 2005)

So what is going to happen to Lie To Me?


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

Lie to Me started around 9:42 PM EDT, and ran until around 10:41 PM EDT (luckily I was watching the baseball game so I realized to pad).

Drew


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

During Baseball Season, you should always Pad, Pad, Pad!


----------



## newhopenet (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm not sure what you mean by "pad". Do you mean adjusting the season pass to keep recording late? If so, by how far? I mean this one was over 45 minutes late??? How much do you pad? An hour? Two? Is it even possible to pad that long?


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

newhopenet said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by "pad". Do you mean adjusting the season pass to keep recording late? If so, by how far? I mean this one was over 45 minutes late??? How much do you pad? An hour? Two? Is it even possible to pad that long?


It's possible. I've got my season pass for Cold Case (which runs on CBS after Sunday football) set to record 1 hour longer.

The games _always_ run over. But if they run over more that about 50 minutes CBS will pull a show to get things back on track (like they did this week). So 1 hour extra seems to be enough for me, but that's not the longest padding you can apply.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Jonathan_S said:


> It's possible. I've got my season pass for Cold Case (which runs on CBS after Sunday football) set to record 1 hour longer.
> 
> The games _always_ run over. But if they run over more that about 50 minutes CBS will pull a show to get things back on track (like they did this week). So 1 hour extra seems to be enough for me, but that's not the longest padding you can apply.


Yeah, I also keep a 1 hour pad on Cold Case. I think this instance confirms that that is the most you would ever need.


----------



## sven_kirk (Sep 11, 2005)

azitnay said:


> Lie to Me started around 9:42 PM EDT, and ran until around 10:41 PM EDT (luckily I was watching the baseball game so I realized to pad).
> 
> Drew


Uh-oh. I wasn't actually thinking it would really air at its 'regular'/bumped time slot. The local news kicks in at 10pm regardless of bumped programing, with the exception of sports.
Guess I'll be sleeping on the couch for a while for missing it for the wife.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Monday? House started the instant it was supposed to for me. I forgot to watch the baseball game.


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

sven_kirk said:


> Uh-oh. I wasn't actually thinking it would really air at its 'regular'/bumped time slot. The local news kicks in at 10pm regardless of bumped programing, with the exception of sports.
> Guess I'll be sleeping on the couch for a while for missing it for the wife.


Perhaps you're referring to your local station, but FOX DC pushed the local news back to 10:41 PM EDT to allow Lie to Me to air in its entirety.

Drew


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

sieglinde said:


> Monday? House started the instant it was supposed to for me. I forgot to watch the baseball game.


Yeah, this definitely wouldn't have affected the west coast, as the baseball game would have been over before 6 PM PDT.

Drew


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

Another strategy I have employed in the past is to record the actual game with +3 hours of padding on it. This allows me to catch whatever happens after the game (the show, I am really trying to watch).

This might not work if you don't have the space on your machine.


----------

